
Collabora gives initial demo of LibreOffice in the browser [video] - chris_wot
https://plus.google.com/+Libreoffice-from-collabora/posts/J1vWyQoq6vX
======
chris_wot
This is really the best video I've found of Collabora's tiled browser
rendering of LibreOffice via their Cloud offering.

Edit: more info on tiling can be found here:

[http://docs.libreoffice.org/libreofficekit/html/annotated.ht...](http://docs.libreoffice.org/libreofficekit/html/annotated.html)

Info on the tile server can be found here:

[https://conference.libreoffice.org/assets/Conference/Aarhus/...](https://conference.libreoffice.org/assets/Conference/Aarhus/Slides/TorLillqvist.pdf)

~~~
billconan
so their ui is not drawn on the client side with javascript, but rendered on
the server side and served to the client as image tiles?

interesting!

~~~
nomel
> interesting!

You spelled VNC wrong. :P

------
riccardom
Thakns for sharing this. If you are interested in python bindings for
libreofficekit there's pylokit:
[https://github.com/xrmx/pylokit](https://github.com/xrmx/pylokit)

